# Games that hate you.



## Tycho (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm talking about the games that don't challenge you so much as make you miserable.  They beat you to death and shit on your corpse.  They don't just make you rage, they make you cry and uninstall.

Example: Ultima Online.  Very few games are so tailored to masochists as this one.

Anyone have horror stories to share?


----------



## Icen (Jan 23, 2009)

I think that in Left 4 Dead, the Tank just automatically always goes after Zoey. And all the other monsters to.

MY UNDENIABLE PROOF (note the sarcasm):
-The Tank ALWAYS runs after me for some reason unless I am super far away. (Note that I am always Zoey.)
-The Smokers/Hunters always pounce/tongue ME out of my group. (Though I mean, yeah, I do always am the leader of the group.)
-Boomers love to puke on me. D:

No, but for cereal (yes, cereal) about the Tank thing. Even when I've been Francis or Bill (on those rare, rare times when my friend Blue is Zoey) the Tank still goes after Zoey. D: Wtf

People in Blue's classes (she is taking game design at the Art Institute so yeah, lots of gamers) even talk about how the Tank goes after Zoey all the damn time.

Coincidence? Or retardedess?


----------



## Holsety (Jan 23, 2009)

Space Empires IV is pretty ridiculous with how quickly the AI advances tech levels and how they ALWAYS have superior ships, maybe I just suck though... And somehow whenever I use exactly what they have in the exact same way, they still win...

Fire Emblem 5 is also ridiculous, the game mechanics are so incredibly broken that situations like this (if you can't tell whats happening, half my army got captured in less than 7 turns) are extremely common. 
-Fatigue ensures that your standing army will always be screwed up at a certain chapter due to not being able to use half of them.
-You are forced to steal almost all your weaponry from enemies and enemies rarely carry reasonably usable weaponry (AKA Iron)
-Magic users can never have top speed because magic tomes aren't affected by strength like normal weaponry
-Leaf sucks. 
-The worst part however, are status staves/weapons. They have guaranteed hit if the enemy's magic is higher than yours (true for any physical unit) and the status never goes away. So if you get poisoned you're stuck that way for the rest of the mission, if you're asleep you're never waking up, if you've been hit by a berserk staff... You'll end up restarting because Restores staves are too few to waste on anything but the final two chapters.
Edit- Oh yes, and Chapter 22. The combination of Reinhart and Cyas, with his huge boosts to enemy hit and avoid, make this the most bullshit chapter ever as its almost impossible to dodge AND hit (for an example, see the 175 and 79 numbers in that picture, which are his hit and dodge respectively.

tl;dr the entire thing is setup against you.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 23, 2009)

Team Fortress 2 really hates me. I find random servers to find it's full of drunks and cock-measurers.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 23, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> Team Fortress 2 really hates me. I find random servers to find it's full of drunks and cock-measurers.



Considering the fact that drunks and cock-measurers form the majority of the player base on these kinds of games, I would say you'd be lucky to find a decent server at all.

My experiences with the UO hate machine as of late:

Pop through the Britain(Trammel) moongate, and within no more than a screen's distance stumble into a forest dragon.  Dead in 2 hits.  I locate a healer, get a res (I lose a lot of fame! Oh yay!) and start to head back to the body.  Dragon is sitting right on my goddamn body.  I try kiting him off of my body and he simply blasts me with his breath weapon.  Dead.  And he's STILL sitting on my body.  I sit and wait.  Maybe he'll move on before my gear disappears.

Waiting.

Waiting.

Nope, there goes my gear.  This is why you better be richer than GOD in UO, so you can insure your stuff 24/7.  Some of us unlucky sods don't have much money (yet).

This game LOVES to shit on you at every possible turn.  It's almost pointless to have decent gear, because when the money in your bankbox inevitably runs out and your insurance disappears, you're likely screwed out of that wonderful set of valorite plate mail.  And no point in counting on other people.  Even in Trammel they're constantly finding ways to grief you.  And there are LOTS of griefers.  And when they get to know your name they will make a point of tracking you down whenever you're on Felucca.  Bye bye money.  Bye bye gear.  Bye bye fame.


----------



## Zaiden (Jan 23, 2009)

The only one I can really think of is Godhand.

Master the way of the right analog stick or get your ass handed to you.


----------



## Nocturnowl357 (Jan 23, 2009)

Freaking MGO hates me with a red hot vengeance. Every time I try and log on, it kicks me out. If im in a match then everyone wants my ass on a plater, If i go to log on after a long period of time it changes the fucking rules to stop me from getting in.

And once late at night I can hear it trying to kill my ps3...somehow, someway...


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Jan 23, 2009)

CounterStrike: Source.
"OH WHAT THE CRAP MY GUN IS INNACURATE GARBAGE EVEN THOUGH I'M STANDING STILL AND ZOOMED IN- FFFFFFFF, I JUST GOT SHOT IN THE GODDAMN HEAD BY SOME CT WITH A PISTOL SCREW THIS."


----------



## Holsety (Jan 23, 2009)

Ro4dk1ll said:


> CounterStrike: Source.
> "OH WHAT THE CRAP MY GUN IS INNACURATE GARBAGE EVEN THOUGH I'M STANDING STILL AND ZOOMED IN- FFFFFFFF, I JUST GOT SHOT IN THE GODDAMN HEAD BY SOME CT WITH A PISTOL SCREW THIS."



stop using the para


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Jan 23, 2009)

Holsety said:


> stop using the para



My friends have tried to *teach* me to play the game; They're all fantastic at it. They told me what guns to use and everything, but the way it plays isn't compatible with me at all. There's almost no way to move out of fire when you're in it because being shot slows you down so much that you may as well just stand still and take the beating, and even the "good" guns are inaccurate as fuck.
I'm a crackshot everywhere else, too. Unreal Tournament, Call Of Duty, everywhere.


----------



## Holsety (Jan 23, 2009)

The guns are perfectly fine as long as you're not sitting there with your finger on the mouse firing an entire clip in 4 seconds while running around. Stop moving around so much and use 3-4 round bursts and the guns are fine, the only truly inaccurate guns are the shotguns and the para <_<


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Jan 23, 2009)

Holsety said:


> The guns are perfectly fine as long as you're not sitting there with your finger on the mouse firing an entire clip in 4 seconds while running around. Stop moving around so much and use 3-4 round bursts and the guns are fine, the only truly inaccurate guns are the shotguns and the para <_<



This is nothing I haven't been told countless times already.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 23, 2009)

The NES version of Ninja Gaiden 1 comes to mind.  When you die, you re-start from the last checkpoint (or, after a Game Over, beginning of the level).  Straightforward enough, right?

- Except there's no checkpoint before each boss.
- And if you die against the boss of world 5, you get sent back to the beginning of the level (5-3) instead of the last checkpoint.
- And if you die against any of the game's final 3 bosses (which are back-to-back battles, btw), you get sent back to the beginning of the _world_ (level 6-1) instead of the level (6-3).
- And do I even have to mention how ridiculously difficult the levels in world 6 are?

Now that's obviously one game I couldn't beat in its original form.  Emulator and save states, please!


----------



## Bokracroc (Jan 24, 2009)

Ro4dk1ll said:


> This is nothing I haven't been told countless times already.


Protip:
Don't suck *;D*

Nah, but seriously, it's not too hard to play CSS, even against 'Pros' it's easy to get 'lucky' shots in.


----------



## Bambi (Jan 24, 2009)

Star Wars Galaxies -- ... it's boring again.

I get up to 45, realize the mull here and there isn't even worth it, stop playing ...


----------



## Corto (Jan 24, 2009)

A tip for CS: Source: Never crouch. Apparently there is (or was) a hitbox problem that would make hitting crouching targets in the head much, much easier than it should be. 

For me it would be Sands of Time. Everyone speaks gold of this game, even that angry british fellow, Yahtzee, seems to love it, but I can't get past the first tutorial level. The last puzzle is one where you must jump from wall to wall until you reach the top. For some reason the prince refuses to follow the commands I give him and after one or two jumps he always falls down. I've spent day on that puzzle. I've had this game for over a year and I still. Can't. Pass. The. Fucking. _*Tutorial. *
_ 
Fuck you, Prince of Persia.


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Jan 24, 2009)

Bokracroc said:


> Protip:
> Don't suck *;D*
> 
> Nah, but seriously, it's not too hard to play CSS, even against 'Pros' it's easy to get 'lucky' shots in.



Sort of guessed that by the fact that so many people play it and are good at it; It just seems to specifically hate _me_. I actually tried not sucking at it for several months.(I don't get new games much)


----------



## Holsety (Jan 24, 2009)

Bambi said:


> Star Wars Galaxies -- ... it's boring again.
> 
> I get up to 45, realize the mull here and there isn't even worth it, stop playing ...



It used to be fun, but then they did the revamp from the original design to the bullshit it is now and RUINED it. also they made jedis a playable class, jedis ruined shit too

@Ro4dk1ll: use the Clarion/Famas and its burst fire mode, helps immensely


----------



## Zaiden (Jan 24, 2009)

Corto said:


> For me it would be Sands of Time. Everyone speaks gold of this game, even that angry british fellow, Yahtzee, seems to love it, but I can't get past the first tutorial level. The last puzzle is one where you must jump from wall to wall until you reach the top. For some reason the prince refuses to follow the commands I give him and after one or two jumps he always falls down. I've spent day on that puzzle. I've had this game for over a year and I still. Can't. Pass. The. Fucking. _*Tutorial. *
> _
> Fuck you, Prince of Persia.



Oh man, your going to hate near the end of the game sooooooooooooo much.


----------



## Kero (Jan 24, 2009)

Mega Man 9 for any newest-generation console.

The stages are so hard for a reason: the ability to buy items with the screws you find.  I never miss a screw, but I still can't afford many items.  A few energy tanks get me through any level.

However, when it comes to Wily's fortress, you, uh... yeah, you get one opportunity to buy items.  If you decide you need another energy tank or something at, say, stage 3, you have to take a game over, get the items, and then start at stage 1.  If you continue when you get a game over, you can start at the beginning of that stage, but if you have no items, why bother?  Saving makes it so you can come back and start at stage 1.

I'm on the final stage, and I realistically need about one or two energy tanks.  But I don't have any.  I can keep getting game overs and retrying, but without items, this game is unnecessarily hard.  You have to be a total Mega Man ace to beat the shit out of these levels.

Even at the beginning, when you can choose one of the eight bosses, I tried each out, dying, dying, dying.  There are some hard jumps to make in every level, equipped with a few enemies and sub-bosses that are specifically there to give you a hard time.  Ironically enough, these annoying enemies and couple sub-bosses come back in Wily's fortress to haunt you.  Fortunately, I can press that fire button pretty quickly.

This game hates me, but I love it.  The music is great and the gameplay is classic.  I'm glad Capcom retraced their roots and made this game.  It takes a lot of balls to go back to the days of 8-bit gaming when we have these realistic games where people get their heads blown off with extreme gore.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 24, 2009)

Megaman 9 is all about practice, practice, practice.  I earned "No Coffee Break" (i.e. using zero energy/mystery tanks) and "Trusty Sidearm" (defeat all Robot Masters with just the Mega Buster) on my first playthrough.

Still, those four-square gaps are a bit ridiculous... one or two pixels off and you miss the jump.  I swear, none of the NES Megaman games ever made you do jumps like that.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jan 24, 2009)

> You have to be a total Mega Man ace to beat the shit out of these levels.


I must be an ace, then.  I got through them all on my second try.  Dr. Wily is a bitch and a half to beat, though.  Oh, oops: spoiler alert, it's really Dr. Wily.  Because I'm sure no one who played this game guessed that right away.



> Still, those four-square gaps are a bit ridiculous... one or two pixels off and you miss the jump. I swear, none of the NES Megaman games ever made you do jumps like that.


Oh that's not true.  Offhand, I know there's a jump or two like that in Bright Man's stage from Megaman 4.  Still, why don't you just use Rush Coil or Rush Jet if you can't make it?  You have all these gadgets; you ought to be using them.  Or even Concrete Shot, actually.


Anyway, on topic: game that beats the shit out of you (which I've mentioned before in other threads of this nature): http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Time_Slip_(SNES).  Essentially, if you can get past level 2 without losing half of your lives, you're a hero.  I mean, the levels when you're just running around shooting aren't so bad (though they have their moments.. like having to dodge rains of meteors while climbing a series of ladders and getting shot at by sniper aliens), but whenever you have to do these hover bike type missions... my gods.  Essentially, think 'mosquito swarm', but the mosquitoes have guns and bombs and take several dozen shots to take down.  Also, in order to beat the final boss, you MUST have the highest level of weaponry, which you lose if you lose a life.  Otherwise you're stuck with this wimpy little machine gun thing, so that if you do make it to the final boss (unlikely with that thing), it takes you about 75 minutes of continuous shooting to kill it.  Meanwhile, BARRAGE OF CANNONBALLS EVERY THREE MINUTES.
It's just... I don't think you can beat it if you don't cheat somehow.


----------



## Skittle (Jan 24, 2009)

Zoids Battle Legends. Either by Mission 2 on both Imperial and Republic shit gets REALLY HARD. Or I just BLOW as a zoid pilot.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Jan 24, 2009)

skittle said:


> Zoids Battle Legends. Either by Mission 2 on both Imperial and Republic shit gets REALLY HARD. Or I just BLOW as a zoid pilot.


You just blow as a Zoids pilot X3. Wait till you get to the last few stages of the Republic. Those levels are a bitch


----------



## Skittle (Jan 24, 2009)

Adrianfolf said:


> You just blow as a Zoids pilot X3. Wait till you get to the last few stages of the Republic. Those levels are a bitch


I can't even beat Battle Mode 1. Dear lordy. What is wrong with me?

Could be my tiny hands on that huge GC controller. Or I just blow...


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 24, 2009)

too human....
the auto lock-on system makes you aim at a brick instead of the enemies and the hordes of monsters rape you to death...
than this valkyrie decents sooo slowly, picks up your corpse sooo slowly and than you respawn, tumble a little and than you die again... its like the game WANTS you to die and like it WANTS you to know how much you suck at it...
fortunately i dont own the game and just tested it on a pals console >.>


----------



## SuperFurryBonzai (Jan 24, 2009)

pokemon pinball ruby and saphire for GBA

i would always get the worst luck in that game and i broke one of my gamboys because i was so mad at it


----------



## Teracat (Jan 24, 2009)

Castelian, in its entirety.


----------



## Lukar (Jan 24, 2009)

The original Metroid.

Yes, I am that sad.


----------



## Smart_Cookie (Jan 25, 2009)

I wanna be the guy.


----------



## Laze (Jan 25, 2009)

Bangai-O Spirits.

I have managed to do ONE level before wanting to stab myself in the eyes with a stylus.

Even the training sessions confused me after a while.


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 25, 2009)

This.

The Star Trek OS gamboy game from 1991.  Never did beat it.  Stupid Tholians.


----------



## MistahFixIt (Jan 25, 2009)

Half-Life. I'm STILL in the process of finishing it... D:


----------



## Oidhche-Yorath (Jan 25, 2009)

The Legend of Zelda 2 (NES)
Sinistar
Contra


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 25, 2009)

Oidhche-Yorath said:


> The Legend of Zelda 2 (NES)


Oh, you mean how you only get 3 lives, extra-life powerups don't respawn, and after every Game Over you get sent back to the original temple and have to trek _all the way back_ to wherever it is you were?  Yup, that is quite a challenge.  Hardest part of the game must have been getting the Hammer.

Oh:  Star Parodier for TG-16 also comes to mind.  It's a step easier than most shooters . . . that is, if you DON'T DIE.  If you die, not only do you lose the powerups you've acquired but you _also_ get sent back to the last checkpoint (y'know, half the level).  And chances are good that, if your uber-weapon powerups couldn't stop you from getting inundated in levels 6 or 7, then your measly pea shooter won't either, you may as well just reset your game and save you the trouble of a Game Over.  Most shooters allow your next life to pick up right where your previous one got blown up by default, this is like the single cardinal rule of an arcade shooter, and Star Parodier won't let you do this unless you collect a freakin' _item_. Sure, said item stacks up until you need 'em, but the game doesn't show you how many of these you actually have, so while you know how many lives you do have, there's no real way to predict whether getting blown up will mean merely losing your powerups, or having to replay (at least) half the level.


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 25, 2009)

MistahFixIt said:


> Half-Life. I'm STILL in the process of finishing it... D:




Ditto.  I'm over the halfway hump for HL2, and I've had that game for almost a year


----------



## Tycho (Jan 25, 2009)

Lukar said:


> The original Metroid.
> 
> Yes, I am that sad.



Lack of an automap was a pain in the ass.  For someone who is as "directionally challenged" as I am that was a serious challenge.  Go go lined paper and pencil mapping system.


----------



## whoadamn (Jan 25, 2009)

halo. its controller-smash worthy


----------



## CaptainCougar (Jan 26, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> Ditto.  I'm over the halfway hump for HL2, and I've had that game for almost a year



Really? That game is so fun I can play it over and over. It is awesome!



Well the only game that annoys me that I can think of right now is Half-Life: Decay. My friend and I have been trying to beat it off-and-on for months.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Jan 26, 2009)

*Call of Duty 4*, escape from Chernobyl on difficulties above Normal.

I am a rather calm person in general, especially when playing. CoD 4 managed to trigger RAEG when I died for the 31st time, spammed with grenades, dogs and crack Russian mercs that can pick off my testicles from four kilometers away. 

*Command & Conquer 3* on Hard just screams HAET. Especially the alien missions. ESPECIALLY Cologne. 

Or the final battle at Ground Zero and c.a. fifty Planetary Assault Carriers. Had an awesome time, duking it out with them using my OWN fleet of PACs. And failing miserably.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 26, 2009)

Hmmm.  I do believe it was *Medal of Honor: European Assault*.  Especially the one level I could never beat.  I broke a controller in a fit of rage because of that level.  :/


----------



## TheComet (Jan 26, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> too human....
> the auto lock-on system makes you aim at a brick instead of the enemies and the hordes of monsters rape you to death...
> than this valkyrie decents sooo slowly, picks up your corpse sooo slowly and than you respawn, tumble a little and than you die again... its like the game WANTS you to die and like it WANTS you to know how much you suck at it...
> fortunately i dont own the game and just tested it on a pals console >.>


 
They FINALLY patched that aiming thing, so now you can only lock onto environmental objects when there are no enemies in the are.

And yes, the Ice Forest does in fact want you die a horrible death. Damn game doesn't explain polarities ingame except in a small popup in the armory :/


----------



## LordWibble (Jan 26, 2009)

Zaiden said:


> The only one I can really think of is Godhand.
> 
> Master the way of the right analog stick or get your ass handed to you.



God Hand doesn't hate you. God hand is challenging in the same way as Devil May Cry 3, in that while the game punishes you severely for failure, it is fair. Enemy attacks give you enough warning to get out of the way, and both games offer many ways for the player to tailor their own playing style. 

Games that hate you are ones that stack up ridiculous odds against you and do everything in their power to kill you then spit on your grave.



Corto said:


> For me it would be Sands of Time. Everyone speaks gold of this game, even that angry british fellow, Yahtzee, seems to love it, but I can't get past the first tutorial level.



L2rythm. Lots of people seem to have the wall-jump difficulty, but it's not that hard. Just pick up the tempo with which to jump and it's a cakewalk. Failing that, you could always just mash the jump button, which also works .

But there is one game that hates its player more than any other, and that is Dead or Alive 4. Not only does the final boss have unnatural reflexes on the lowest of difficulty settings, but the attacks she uses are just insulting. Alpha-152's three main attacks consist of her repeatedly ramming your face into her crotch, a crotch-jump, and a boob-laser, all of which do about a third of your health bar in damage. The fact that that these attacks are delivered by a naked blue jelly-woman is just the loathsome icing on the hatred cake.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 26, 2009)

All Mario kart games. When an AI opponent can magically get in front of you regardless of how much distance you put between them, that's when SNESes get broken.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 26, 2009)

lupinealchemist said:


> All Mario kart games. When an AI opponent can magically get in front of you regardless of how much distance you put between them, that's when SNESes get broken.



It's called rubberband AI faggotry.  It's also why I stopped playing Mario Kart DS - I didn't want to end up smashing the thing.


----------



## TheAffliction (Jan 26, 2009)

I have to second:

I wanna be the guy.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 26, 2009)

TheAffliction said:


> I have to second:
> 
> I wanna be the guy.



IWBTG was designed from the get-go as a grief-causing head-fucking super-challenging game, though, and it is advertised as such by word of mouth.  Anyone who plays it almost CERTAINLY knows exactly what they're getting into.


----------



## Tryp (Jan 26, 2009)

*Medal of Honour: Allied Assault*

Specifically the last level, when you're escaping the weapons factory.  The enemy troops just don't stop coming, and you can't even see who's firing at you.  

Screw you MoH, I'm gonna play Call of Duty!  At least you get AI friends to do missions with.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 26, 2009)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> It's called rubberband AI.  It's also why I stopped playing Mario Kart DS - I didn't want to end up smashing the thing.


Try Mario Kart Wii sometime.  Somehow, the Wii Wheel survived every one of my attempts to break it.  That plastic shell was *obviously* intended for Mario Kartings.


----------



## X (Jan 26, 2009)

pro mode on resident evil 4 (wii) i died over 200 times and i didnt even make it past the truck stage :cry: the regenerators would just not die no matter how many times i shot them, i hit all the hot spots and it was still alive, and they ended up killing me a sub total of 30 times. needless to say i gave up pro and stuck with normal.


----------



## TehBrownPup (Jan 26, 2009)

half-witted fur said:


> pro mode on resident evil 4 (wii) i died over 200 times and i didnt even make it past the truck stage :cry: the regenerators would just not die no matter how many times i shot them, i hit all the hot spots and it was still alive, and they ended up killing me a sub total of 30 times. needless to say i gave up pro and stuck with normal.



Regenerators have a hotspot on their back too, moron


----------



## Xaerun (Jan 27, 2009)

Tekken 5. Boss that shoots fireballs that take out half your health, and he can spam it. WHAT.
THE.
FUCK?


----------



## AlexX (Jan 27, 2009)

I was going to say Subterranian Animism, but then I realized that game isn't hard, I just really suck.

Plus it has Orin. A game can never hate you if it gives you Orin (even if she is the sole reason I can't beat Normal difficulty).


----------



## Adrianfolf (Jan 27, 2009)

Xaerun said:


> Tekken 5. Boss that shoots fireballs that take out half your health, and he can spam it. WHAT.
> THE.
> FUCK?


I agree with you


----------



## X (Jan 27, 2009)

TehBrownPup said:


> Regenerators have a hotspot on their back too, moron



what part of _every_ hot spot do you not understand? i hit *all of them!*


----------



## Asmiro (Jan 28, 2009)

Soul Calibur 4 Arcade mode. I get to round 7, O SHIT THE APPRENTICE. Force move juggle that leads into him throwing you off the stage with his GB grab. -_- I can't even get back to him in time after one of his damned force explosions to make use of his stun period.


----------



## Ashkihyena (Jan 28, 2009)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> It's called rubberband AI faggotry.  It's also why I stopped playing Mario Kart DS - I didn't want to end up smashing the thing.



http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/TheComputerIsACheatingBastard - Mario Kart has its own article in this section.

As for IWBTG, yeah, I don't want to be the guy cause of how difficult that game is.


----------



## haynari (Jan 28, 2009)

Need for speed carbon for the xbox 360. You can be in first place the entire race and a head by miles and laps and do one bad move and wind up in last place in under 1 second because apparently when you do something bad, you teleport way behind the person you are racing.


----------



## Darkwing (Jan 28, 2009)

Fallout 3

I love the game, but it can make you say "Fuck it." and turn it off for the next week.

It is too damn hard to survive in the game.

Stinpacks ( Healthpacks) are too hard to find in this game and you have to use them often because the most random shit happens.

I cant really describe the rest, you have to play it to understand the junk you have to tear through in this game = /


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 28, 2009)

Megaman 1,... enough said.


----------



## LordWibble (Jan 29, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Fallout 3
> 
> I love the game, but it can make you say "Fuck it." and turn it off for the next week.
> 
> ...



It's meant to be hard to survive. That's the whole fucking point of Fallout. In fact, Fallout 3's difficulty was a major step down from its predecessors.

In fact, by the end of the game I was swimming in stimpaks, 75 of them to be specific. Fort Independance is your friend here. Failing that, you could always risk the radiation and drink some water.

Fallout 3 is fairly well balanced actually. And if you're still finding it too difficult, there's always that difficulty slider .


----------



## SomyWulf (Feb 1, 2009)

either Fallout 3 or Monster Hunter


----------



## scythemouse (Feb 1, 2009)

Let me tell you, Hexic HD will sit on your head and crush it in worse ways than Halo 3 or Gears of War will.


----------



## AlexX (Feb 1, 2009)

Holsety said:


> Fire Emblem 5 is also ridiculous[...]


You listed all that, but you left out the part where *healing can miss*.


----------



## jagdwolf (Feb 2, 2009)

used to love EverQuest.  but now its just a freekin raid factory.  I have a friend that spends 8 to 10 hours a day raiding.  Retired doctor go figure.

Not for me.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 2, 2009)

Eternal Darkness: Sanity's Requiem. 

Ffffuuuccckkk the sanity "bar". Fuck it.


----------



## TwilightV (Feb 2, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> Megaman 1,... enough said.



I only found that one part in Guts Man's stage to be difficult (at least until Wily's stage, which i'm still stuck on...)


----------



## Trip (Feb 2, 2009)

Independence War 2 hates me, and it shows it by filling space with ships armed with an unlimited number of missiles that almost never miss. I, on the other hand, can only equip a pawful of missiles and they never hit the target anyways. That game is unreal; I haven't played it since breaking my keyboard, oh, four or five years ago. Grrr.

It would have been such an awesome game if it would just play fair.


----------



## dragonfire89 (Feb 2, 2009)

Starcraft...I mean I can do okay at the campaign missions, but I've never won an online match


----------



## Holsety (Feb 2, 2009)

AlexX said:


> You listed all that, but you left out the part where *healing can miss*.



I forgot about that because its still incredibly rare D;


----------



## MayDay (Feb 3, 2009)

Icen said:


> I think that in Left 4 Dead, the Tank just automatically always goes after Zoey. And all the other monsters to.


 
 Freaky. Once i play left 4 dead with a couplle of my mates and one of my friends played as Zoey in the co-op campaign. weird thing was, he died the most and the monsters seemed to 'like' him a lot.

Suits me fine though, I was francis  So that means while poor ol zoey had all the tough time, I escaped with my ass.


----------

